# Bracelet for KP



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Finally I have found a charm for knitters and also could be for those who crochet as well tell me what you think of this bracelet


----------



## nanadee (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi LadyCrochet,

Love it!!!! Where did you get the charm? I have been looking for a long time.

Love to all,

Diane


----------



## mollybear57 (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh I love it. I want one!


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

nanadee said:


> Hi LadyCrochet,
> 
> Love it!!!! Where did you get the charm? I have been looking for a long time.
> 
> ...


I was so lucky to find it on eBay, Thanks so much Diane I was looking for it also I couldn't find it and one day I typed in charms at eBay this was the first one to come up it took forever to get here though


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

mollybear57 said:


> Oh I love it. I want one!


I am so glad you like it Mollybear


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really, really nice. Great charm.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> Really, really nice. Great charm.


I agree Cdambro very hard to find I spent an hour on different websites trying to find it  Thank you so much


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

love it


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

alexis kuppersmith said:


> love it


Thanks so much Alexis  I am glad all of you love it


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Great bracelet! Love it!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Some similar charms (but we'd still need to make your beautiful bracelet!) - http://www.amazon.com/Susan-Bates-Charming-Stitch-Package/dp/B008Q1D6MY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ac_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1X5A8J8FHC2TGEAHDTKD

A search found a few others on Amazon.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Great bracelet! Love it!


Thanks so much


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Some similar charms (but we'd still need to make your beautiful bracelet!) - http://www.amazon.com/Susan-Bates-Charming-Stitch-Package/dp/B008Q1D6MY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ac_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1X5A8J8FHC2TGEAHDTKD
> 
> A search found a few others on Amazon.


I wish I had found these I think the different variety  Thanks so much


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

LadyCrochet said:


> I wish I had found these I think the different variety  Thanks so much


 Sure. I love all the variety of things you post on this site!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Great!


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

kiwiannie said:


> Love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks so much


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

meyersa0 said:


> Great!


Thank you


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Sure. I love all the variety of things you post on this site!


Your super awesome  :-D


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a wonderful idea!


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> What a wonderful idea!


Thanks so much


----------



## DINSCO (Feb 6, 2014)

it's an awesome bracelet. love the color too. did you make this???


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it and have some earrings with that charm on them....very nice.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

DINSCO said:


> it's an awesome bracelet. love the color too. did you make this???


I must say I love the color as well its my favorite color in the world  also yes I did make this thanks so much for your compliment as well


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love it and have some earrings with that charm on them....very nice.


I agree I think I can get the supplies for that and try it. Thanks so sharing that idea I may have to take it from you


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gray looking. I have found that charm at Hobby Lobby and Michaels in the past...


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

It's so beautiful Latasha!!! Are you going to making more and selling them???? (hint-hint!)


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> It's so beautiful Latasha!!! Are you going to making more and selling them???? (hint-hint!)


Yes Yes Yes of course  Thank you so much your such a sweet heart


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I love the one single charm on a bracelet of beads, beautiful!!!


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> I love the one single charm on a bracelet of beads, beautiful!!!


Thanks you so much


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Great bracelet,I am making 2 of them for my GDs,I sent of lots of beads and spacers, they will be able to change them,To go with what they are wearing,


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Great bracelet,I am making 2 of them for my GDs,I sent of lots of beads and spacers, they will be able to change them,To go with what they are wearing,


Thanks so much, I agree I do that with most of my orders I send them a few beads so they can change the style


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh, it is lovely! What a great charm :thumbup:


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Beautiful bracelet! Your choice of beads and placement works really well. Great work!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

LadyCrochet said:


> Finally I have found a charm for knitters and also could be for those who crochet as well tell me what you think of this bracelet


Cute idea!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Really nice bracelet. Love the colors and charm.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Very nice!


Thank you so very much


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

jaml said:


> Really nice bracelet. Love the colors and charm.


Thank you I love the color also blue is my favorite


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you so much


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

SavvyCrafter said:


> Beautiful bracelet! Your choice of beads and placement works really well. Great work!


I really appreciate it thank you


----------



## Nanabee26 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very neat! I also love the 'bangle' type bracelet instead of those softer with less structure. Did you make this for yourself or do you sell them? I would be interested in purchasing one.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Nanabee26 said:


> Very neat! I also love the 'bangle' type bracelet instead of those softer with less structure. Did you make this for yourself or do you sell them? I would be interested in purchasing one.


Thank you Nanabee, I agree its easier to put on easier to take off etc. I make them and then I sell them  Since its against KP rules I don't sell here


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

Why can't you sell them in Classifieds?
Your bracelets are beautiful. What size are the beads? That would give me a better idea of how big it would be on my little wrist. Let me know, will you be making other colors?


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

LuvmyDoxies said:


> Why can't you sell them in Classifieds?
> Your bracelets are beautiful. What size are the beads? That would give me a better idea of how big it would be on my little wrist. Let me know, will you be making other colors?


I am not sure KP classified is only for knitting and crocheting items I believe. The beads are about 15x8 inches I always suggest my buyers to go a size up from their original that way there is enough room for the beads so if your 6.5 in you would want to go 7.5 in


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

LadyCrochet said:


> Thank you so very much


If that is you in your avatar, you are adorable!


----------



## Kdzein (Oct 8, 2013)

I like the bracelet .. Charm is really cute..
Great job..


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been looking for a charm like that!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

It is truly lovely.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

That is gorgeous...


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

LadyCrochet said:


> Finally I have found a charm for knitters and also could be for those who crochet as well tell me what you think of this bracelet


Have you tried selling on Etsy? It is a beautiful bracelet. I would be interested in buying one from you. PM me with a price if you want to.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If that is you in your avatar, you are adorable!


Thanks so so much  that is me


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Kdzein said:


> I like the bracelet .. Charm is really cute..
> Great job..


Thank you so very much


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

penelope said:


> Have you tried selling on Etsy? It is a beautiful bracelet. I would be interested in buying one from you. PM me with a price if you want to.


Sent you a PM


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Ginny K said:


> I've been looking for a charm like that!


I found it on eBay I think there may be some other seller who sell these I will check for you


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you everybody


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Love your bracelet. :thumbup:


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

TennKnitter said:


> Love your bracelet. :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Some similar charms (but we'd still need to make your beautiful bracelet!) - http://www.amazon.com/Susan-Bates-Charming-Stitch-Package/dp/B008Q1D6MY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ac_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1X5A8J8FHC2TGEAHDTKD
> 
> A search found a few others on Amazon.


I saw these charms at our local Fabricland . They now carry some yarns also .


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh thanks so much for sharing


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

LadyCrochet said:


> Finally I have found a charm for knitters and also could be for those who crochet as well tell me what you think of this bracelet


I Love It !!!!!
are you going to sell them ?


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

penelope said:


> Have you tried selling on Etsy? It is a beautiful bracelet. I would be interested in buying one from you. PM me with a price if you want to.


Please PM me too


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

dlinke said:


> I Love It !!!!!
> are you going to sell them ?


Yes sent you a PM


----------



## healdtonknitter (Jan 8, 2013)

I would buy one but it needs to be big enough to fit my fat wrist. They have always been that way. Let me know how much and when you want my wrist size. Love peach. The blue one is pretty too.


----------



## healdtonknitter (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry missed about selling here. PM me with your answers. Thank you.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I am sending you a pm also


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Diane1945 said:


> I am sending you a pm also


I got your Pm and replied


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Jenice sent you a Pm


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

My newest creation the only pink I have I just feel in love again I call this one 5 shades of Pink


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

very pretty !


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks so much


----------

